# My "only" 7 month collection



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 29, 2006)

And I am very proud of it, I must say! MAC has become my 3rd love next to my fiance and daughter lol.

Anyway, I finally got off my lazy a$$ and took some pictures lol.  I need a new traincase cause it's starting to overflow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Lip stuff





Eye stuff





Face and other random stuff





Now everything all at once





And itty bitty traincase that I try and stuff everything in lol





I forgot all about my brush cleaner...oh well.


----------



## geeko (Dec 29, 2006)

that's a lot for a 7 month collection...and i see that u have intense eye palette. How do u like it ? i like it loads...


----------



## Bianca (Dec 29, 2006)

I hope everything fits in the case! Lovely collection!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah it looks like I need a new case cause everything is barley fitting lol.  And I love the Intense eye palette but haven't used all the colors all the much.  Mainly Smut and Phloof.  I'm trying to work my way through all the colors though lol.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jan 5, 2007)

What a pretty collection! I give you a few more months and you'd be donning one other, maybe two more traincases


----------



## macface (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_What a pretty collection! I give you a few more months and you'd be donning one other, maybe two more traincases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't that the truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 8, 2007)

great collection!!


----------



## Twinkz (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 11, 2007)

I really envy your collection!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stevoulina* 

 
_I really envy your collection!!_

 
It's funny you say that because last year this time I was a shopoholic, now I'm a MACoholic lol.  Who would of guessed? lol.  I owe it all to specktra!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

That's a great collection.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 17, 2007)

wonderful collection...im drooling over the lip stuff...thats my fav stufff too!!! HAHA


----------



## missli422 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so jealous...your collection is hekka nice!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks!  It's actually gotten bigger since I last posted this.  I'm going to have to update my pics soon.  Aww and my man got my another train case for V-Day cause he knows I need more space. I've been lagging on putting the stuff in there lol.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 23, 2007)

that's an amazing collection for only 7 months!
I have that traincase too, hehehe!


----------



## stickles (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice! I love trying to guess what coloring a specktrette has from her collection. I find it funny that Smut seems to be popularly used in the Intense Eyes palette, because that's the only one I don't touch at all. I'm all over With a Twist.


----------



## labwom (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome collection for just 7 months!


----------



## dreaeluna (Feb 23, 2007)

i started 1/1/07 it was my New Year's resolution, now i stop by the counter a few times a week. It's like my breakfast at Tiffany's nothing bad could ever happen there! 
Question: Do you like the loose powder over the compact? I have never used the loose and am curious.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreaeluna* 

 
_i started 1/1/07 it was my New Year's resolution, now i stop by the counter a few times a week. It's like my breakfast at Tiffany's nothing bad could ever happen there! 
Question: Do you like the loose powder over the compact? I have never used the loose and am curious._

 
Thanks every, it's actually been *9 months* now lol.  And yes, I like the loose powder better, I guess maybe because I feel like I get a more flawless application.  One is the Blot powder which I use all the time and the other one I got from a friend that I use for under my eye to catch the fallout.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 23, 2007)

nice collection! what's that loose lipgelee? it looks gorgeous!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_nice collection! what's that loose lipgelee? it looks gorgeous!_

 
It's Amber Russe from the Jewelscent collection, such a pretty color!


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

What a cute collection! In the first pic above the white lip balm what is that gorgeous shade of lipgloss??!


----------



## boudoir (Apr 23, 2007)

What a lovely collection!! I love all your products


----------



## Edie (Apr 24, 2007)

Our collections are the same age! But yours is more established than mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im soo jealous of all your shadesticks. Im a new lover of those!


----------



## mac-cakes (Apr 24, 2007)

Pretty collection.. I love the lip gelees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol 7 months.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A part of me wants to tell you to slow down.. but deep down im proud of you


----------



## k_im (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow which blush did you hit pan on already?

I haven't hit pan on anything T_T and it's been almost a year.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 25, 2007)

that is not bad at all!


----------



## missmacqtr (Apr 29, 2007)

wow! Nice


----------

